# FDA Guidance for Industry use of antibiotics.



## sqkcrk

If you are concerned with the use of antibiotics in your bee hives, this 22 page download from the FDA should clear things up for you.

http://www.fda.gov/downloads/Animal...Enforcement/GuidanceforIndustry/ucm052660.pdf


----------



## wildbranch2007

sqkcrk said:


> If you are concerned with the use of antibiotics in your bee hives, this 22 page download from the FDA should clear things up for you.
> 
> http://www.fda.gov/downloads/Animal...Enforcement/GuidanceforIndustry/ucm052660.pdf


Marks just pulling your leg, it's not that bad after all the first 4 pages are the table of contents


----------



## sqkcrk

Never mentions bees.


----------



## wildbranch2007

sqkcrk said:


> Never mentions bees.


One of the bee cataloges I think Dadant still has the premix Teramyacine listed, I haven't seen any that have Toslin for those that use it.


----------

